# Home boarding age limit on resident childern



## spaniel07 (May 3, 2012)

I am a licenced home boarder and at my last inspection Dec 2013 the rules on the licence holder having children was that No children under 5 living at the address.

I new business has set up and have been worried about photos on facebook of her under 5 child cuddling a boarding dog on the sofa whilst dog ate a kong bone and also sleeping with the child at night.

I have spoke to my council expressing my horror on photos and licensing with a small child, have been told now that they have changed the rules to the following;-

4.4 The Licensee will be required to make an assessment of the risks of home
boarding to include the risk to or caused by children who are likely to be at the
property.

How on earth can this be safe with the licensee doing a risk assessment!!!

I am in the process of writing to the council expressing my concerns.

To licenced home boarders what is the age of child can live at your home within the guide lines.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

When we got our licence in Jan we were told no children under 5.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

There isn't anything about children on mine, and although I don't have children a friend of mine boards and has two small children. She keeps them separate though - big enough house for a playroom each for dogs and children! Dogs don't come into the living room until the children are upstairs, and I can't see anything wrong with that. 

I think anyone working with dogs needs to be working to the National Occupational Standards, in which case they would be fully equipped to do their own risk assessment.


----------



## FernVilla (May 16, 2012)

When I applied for my license a few years ago, I was also asked about if any children under 5 live in the household.
I got asked this question on the initial home inspection. It is not allowed in Rotherham area either.


----------

